# Πίνακες μεταγραφής κινεζικών λέξεων (pinyin) σε ελληνικό αλφάβητο



## Costas (Mar 20, 2013)

Με αφορμή το ποστ του/της Meidei εδώ, καταθέτω έναν πίνακα που έχω φτιάξει για τη μεταγραφή από τα κινέζικα (γραφή pinyin) στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο, σε μορφή Excel. Είναι πλήρης, δηλ. έχει όλες τις πιθανές συλλαβές (είναι πολύ λίγες, καμιά 400αριά). Στη στήλη Α τις έχω αραδιάσει κάθετα, με αλφαβητική σειρά, από το a έως το zhuo και το zuo (αναλόγως τα λεξικά). Στις υπόλοιπες στήλες, έως το ΑΑ, έχω παρατάξει οριζόντια ομόληκτες συλλαβές, όπου υπήρχε αντικείμενο, ώστε να υπάρχει πλήρης εποπτεία των ζητημάτων/προβλημάτων της μεταγραφής, π.χ. τις συλλαβές ci-chi-ji-qi-ri-shi-si-xi-zi-zhi.
Βασικό μου μέλημα ήταν να μην υπάρχει συρροή περισσότερων γραφών pinyin σε μία ελληνική γραφή, δηλ. οι αποδόσεις να είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντες. Μόνο τη διαφορά s-sh δεν απέδωσα, το πολύ-πολύ βάζω το σ παχύ, *σ*. Επίσης έκανα την επιλογή οι αποδόσεις να είναι απλές, έστω και αν η προφορά δεν αποδίδεται πάντα με ακρίβεια (π.χ. πλατεία Τιανανμέν αντί για Τιενανμέν, Μο Γιαν αντί για Μο Γιεν). Τα δύσκολα/προβληματικά σημεία τα έχω χρωματίσει με χρώμα βάθους. Άφησα και εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις, π.χ. υ/ϋ και ξ/σ.

Επισυνάπτω και έναν πίνακα σε αρχείο Word, που είναι πιο τυφλοσούρτης (χωρίς τις οριζόντιες ομόληκτες συλλαβές), για ταχύτατη αναφορά.

Σύστημα τέλειο δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, αλλά κι αν μπορούσε, δεν είναι το δικό μου· ωστόσο για κάποιον/α που θα θελήσει να το χρησιμοποιήσει έχει το καλό ότι, επαναλαμβάνω, έχει όλες τις πιθανές συλλαβές της γλώσσας με μοναδικές αποδόσεις. Ελπίζω να σας φανεί χρήσιμο.

View attachment Translit_Mand-Greek.zip
View attachment Translit_Mand-Greek_Word.docx


----------



## Michael5iLVEr (Sep 4, 2018)

Είναι παλιό το νήμα, όμως, από το να δημιουργήσω καινούργιο, προτιμώ να γράψω εδώ. 
Δε θα ήταν προτιμότερο το σύστημα να ήταν περισσότερο φωνητικό, έστω και με ορθογραφικές διευκρινίσεις για μονοσημία; Νομίζω θα πήγαινε και με την έννοια της μεταγραφής. Εγώ, πάντως, δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω Ζάο Μινγκ στην τηλεόραση και κανονικά να είναι Zhao Ming. Δηλαδή, ούτε η παραμικρή προσπάθεια να προσεγγίσουν την προφορά. Εκτός αν το σκεφτούμε όπως το πινγίν, άλλα προφέρουν οι Κινέζοι κι άλλα οι Άγγλοι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2018)

Κώστα να ρωτήσω κάτι; Δεν εφαρμόζεις απλογράφηση και σίγουρα έχεις τον λόγο σου, αλλά εγώ τα κείμενα που παραδίδω πρέπει να είναι απλογραφημένα. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω λυ, λυε, νυ, νυε, τσυ, τσυε, τσυαν, τσυν, τζυ, τζυε, τζυαν, τζυν, συ, συε, συαν, συν. Τι να προτιμήσω αντί του ύψιλον στις θέσεις αυτές, να βάλω ι ή ου;

Δεν έχω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα τώρα, γενικά ρωτάω.

Και χίλια ευχαριστώ για τον πίνακα, τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές.


----------



## Jianyue (Jul 13, 2019)

Γεια σας, είμαι η Jianyue, έχω σπουδάσει νεοκινεζική φιλολογία και θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω στις γνώσεις που μοιράζεστε από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2019)

Καλωσόρισες Jianyue. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα σε εκμεταλλευτούμε δεόντως στο μέλλον.


----------



## Jianyue (Jul 13, 2019)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ! Στη διάθεσή σας.


----------

